# NORTH AMERICAN F-86K SABRE



## Ron Handgraaf (Oct 3, 2007)

The first three sections of the Flight Handbook for the F-86K Sabre, or "KAASJAGER" as it was called in the Royal Dutch Air Force.

section 1. Description
section 2. Normal Procedures
section 3. Emergency Procedures.

Very interesting, and with many illustrations!

Regards

Ron

North American F-86K Sabre


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 3, 2007)

NICE!!!!


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Another good one Ron....thanx


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2007)

'Ron and Roll !!!

Thanks again

Regards 

Snautzer


----------

